# motorhome with fiat 2.2hdi remap advice



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi just getting our first motorhome and after seeing all the different lists for remapping i thought i would get some advice from this forum
it is a 2011 2.2 100hp engine that has done 5000 miles 
the van drives nice and the engine has enough power but feels a little tame all advice will be greatly received

barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome

What do you want from a motorhome? The latest batch of motors are vastly superior to what was around 10 years ago, and as you say with yours "it drives nice and has enough power". Do you want 0-60 in 10 seconds?  It's a big slab on a base vehicle that is used by white van men across europe, and will do quite well in most situations, but go faster stripes and spoilers on the back, don't think so! 
There are tuned chips available (have a look through this section), but you should consider whether your insurance would be valid if the vehicle is chipped without notifying them.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

i'm not convinced with chipping & personally would prefer to leave it as supplied by the manufacturer ( don't FIAT know how to get the best out of their own engines ?)

I would also be concerned about the clutch - my mate chipped his and the clutch soon failed ( his use of the cruise control on the chipped engine may have contributed to this premature failure ) 

it got worse because they guy who did the clutch either failed to put drain plug & oil back into gearbox - or gearbox plug came undone on first trip after repair & gearbox melted, repair man washed his hands of all responsibility - so they had to get a replacement refurbished gearbox at their own expense which was fitted but did not sound good so this had to be returned and looked at & refitted again after some more bearings changed


----------



## Steve60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bear in mind that at only 5000 miles the engine won't yet be giving of its best.

Our 2.2 100 started to pick up its heels noticably at about 15000.

From new it didn't like to pull below 2000rpm, its maximum torque point, but now 37000 miles later it's comfortable lugging up hills at 1500rpm as long as you're sensible with the right pedal.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

As this is your first motorhome, I would see how you get on for the first few trips as driving one is very different to a car, and you soon get used to the slower pace of driving and the relaxed way you feel behind the wheel.

You have to get into the 'holiday mood' and take things more slowly. 8) 8) 8)


----------

